# Why is my HC melting?



## Jaap (24 Jul 2014)

Hello,

The Hemianthius Cuba grew on so well. I first had high humidity conditions with clean film and a few holes on top. after a few weeks of good growth it started melting so slowly slowly I opened more holes in the film until I removed it completely but the melting continues. The light is LED so it doesnt get very hot. I do spray it everyday with water.












Anyone can help? 

Thanks


----------



## tam (24 Jul 2014)

You're growing algae too so I would guess too wet. I'm growing some on the window sill and I water once a week, let the water drain through and that's plenty. It's covered over and I lift the lid every few days.


----------



## GHNelson (24 Jul 2014)

I agree....too wet.
Remove the best HC and start again!
hoggie


----------



## tam (24 Jul 2014)

I'd just run my finger around the the edge to remove the algae and let it dry out a couple of days, but my experience growing emersed is only a couple of weeks, so that's based on guess work from growing terrestrial plants.


----------



## Jaap (24 Jul 2014)

How do I supply nutrients to the HC if I am using JBL manado (clay based innert substrate)?


----------



## tam (24 Jul 2014)

Did you add nutrients to the water you added? If so they'll still be there when the current water evaporates and you can add more when you water in future - just water less. If the plants look like they are short on nutrients, just mix up you water with a higher concentration.


----------



## Jaap (25 Jul 2014)

I have EI macros and micros...can I use them to create a solution to water the HC and if yes in wahr concentrations?


----------



## tam (25 Jul 2014)

You could, if you've got a tank you are already dosing, the easiest thing would be to use water from that for them, otherwise you'll have to mix up very small amounts.


----------



## Andy Thurston (25 Jul 2014)

I just put 10ml macro and 10ml micro in my propagator and don't bother adding more unless i start to see deficiencies .
I find it easier to use ji3 compost then you dont have to worry about nutrients


----------



## Jaap (25 Jul 2014)

Should I add the 10ml macro and micro to the JBL Manado with a syringe so it will not touch the HC leaves since it mighr burn them?


----------



## Andy Thurston (25 Jul 2014)

I just added mine to the water then topped the water up. You could try adding it to the mando if you want to. I'm not an expert and am just sharing what i did so couldn't comment on which is the best way to add ferts. Part of the fun with this hobby is trying lots of different ways and see what works best for us


----------



## Paks (29 Nov 2014)

I don't get what you're guys saying "adding nutrients to water", im new to this hobby so please enlighten me because im planning for a DSM with dwarf hairgrass.


----------



## Andy Thurston (29 Nov 2014)

Plants need nutrients to grow if you dont have a nutritious substrate then you need to add them and rhe easiest way is add them to the water


----------



## Paks (29 Nov 2014)

And what are these nutrients by the way ? may i know the product name ?


----------



## Andy Thurston (29 Nov 2014)

http://www.aquariumplantfood.co.uk/fertilisers/dry-chemicals/starter-kits/ei-starter-kit.html


----------



## Paks (30 Nov 2014)

Okay i get it. Thanks


----------

